# عظة لسيدنا البابا شنودة الثالث عن الفراغ



## اني بل (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*




*


*الفراغ*








*الفراغ له أضرار كثيرة. لذلك عمل الرب علي تلافيها من بدء الخليقة. *
*فأوجد لأبينا آدم عملاً يعمله في الجنة. علي الرغم من أن الخير كان كثيراً فكان العمل إذن لملء الفراغ. كما أحاطه الله أيضاً بأصدقاء من الحيوانات. كان يدعوهم ويسميهم بأسماء. ولكي لا يقع في فراغ عاطفي. صنع له الله من جنبه امرأة هي حواء. *









*الفراغ وأنواعه *



*فراغ الوقت: *



*كل الناس يبحثون عن وسيلة لقتل الفراغ. وبتعبير أصح لملء الفراغ - وفي هذا المجال توجد وسائل خاطئة ووسائل صالحة.. *
*الفراغ من جهة الوقت. يجلب الملل والضيق. وأحياناً يجلب أيضاً الحزن والكآبة. كما يحدث مع بعض الذين يحالون إلي المعاش. *






*وهناك أشخاص يقولون "نريد وسيلة لقتل الوقت"! دون أن يدروا أن الوقت هو جزء من حياتهم.. ففي رغبتهم قتل الوقت. إنما يبرهنون علي أن حياتهم رخيصة في نظرهم!! *
*أمثال هؤلاء يضيعون الوقت في الملاهي أو المقاهي. أو في الكلام والثرثرة. وفي مسك سيرة الناس. وفي تبادل الفكاهات. وفي التمشي في الشوارع. أو في الجلوس طول وقتهم أمام التليفزيون أو في ألوان من المتعة - والبعض - وبخاصة الشباب - قد يقضي وقته في أحلام اليقظة. فيجلس إلي نفسه. وقد سرح فكره بعيداً. متصورًا أنه قد صار كذا وكذا من تخيلات العظمة أو المتعة. وصار وصار.. ثم يصحو فيجد نفسه لا شيء! *








*وأحيانا يصب البعض فراغهم في آخرين:* 



*أي يبحث الواحد منهم عن زميل أو صديق. ويظل يتكلم معه مباشرة أو في التليفون. في كلام مفيد أو غير مفيد - وغالباً ما يكون كلامه فراغاً أيضاً مثله.. والمهم عنده أن يضيع وقته ووقت زميله في شيء. أي شيء. *
*والبعض يشغلون وقتهم في الصداقات الضارة. والبعض يشغل وقته في التدخين. كما لو كان بهذا يسليّ نفسه! والبعض يسد الفراغ بفراغ. أو بضياع!! *



*الاستفادة من الوقت: *​




*إما أن الشخص يستفيد من وقته بطريقته الخاصة. أو تكون هذه هي مسئولية المجتمع المحيط به. أو هي مسئولية الدولة: في ملء فراغ وقت الشباب. *​



*فمن جهة الدولة: توجد مراكز الشباب. ومراكز للثقافة. للذين يلتحقون بهذه المراكز. كما توجد مراكز للقراءة كدور الكتب. *
*وقد رأيت في الإسكندرية. كيف يمنح الشباب فرصة للاشتراك في تنظيم المرور. والحفاظ علي نظافة المدينة. وبهذا تنتفع الدولة بهم وبوقتهم وأيضاً ينالون بعض المكافآت. ويتدربون علي خبرات وعلي محبة بلدهم ولهم في عملهم هذا. زيّ خاص يميزهم.*. ​








*وهناك وسيلة أخري للاستفادة من الفراغ. وهي العمل والإنتاج: *


*فهناك نشاط يُسمي "الأسرات المنتجة". حيث توجد فرصة للفتيات والنساء عموماً. لعمل العديد من أنواع الأطعمة وتعبئتها. أو يشتغلن بالخياطة والنسيج والتريكو وما أشبه. ويباع كل هذا في معرض. *​


*وسيلة أخري لملء الفراغ. وهي ما تسمي بالمشروعات الصغيرة*



*الدولة نفسها تساعد الشباب في هذا المجال. وتمنح الشباب قدراً من المال للقيام بمشروع صغير. مع تقديم قائمة بتلك المشروعات الصغيرة - وهي فكرة رائعة لمن يريد أن يعمل ويكتسب من عمله. دون أن يطلب معونة مع البقاء في دائرة الكسل. وفي مشكلة الفراغ. *



*وعندنا في اسقفية الخدمات في الكنيسة القبطية برنامج للعمل اسمه *



*Vocational Training "أي التدريب المهني" *​



*للتدريب علي أنواع من المهن. حسب نوعية الشباب وهوايته. *​






**فالشاب المثقف يمكنه التدرب علي أعمال الكمبيوتر. والإنترنت. والفاكس. والتمكن من دراسة لغات معينة تفتح له مجالا للتوظف - ليس فقط في الوظائف الحكومية وحدها - وإنما أيضا في البنوك والشركات والفنادق والسياحة والطيران والهيئات الأجنبية. *
*· وبالنسبة إلي غير المثقفين أو أصحاب الحرف المهنية. يمكن أن يتدربوا علي أنواع من العمل اليدوي في الآلات الكهربائية. وفي أعمال السباكة. والماكينات المتنوعة. وحتي في البناء والزراعة*








*أيضًا هناك ما يعرف باسم "النشاط الصيفي" في كثير من الهيئات والجمعيات. ومراكز الشباب.. *


*في بدء قيامة ثورة يوليو. في أواخر الخمسينيات. كانت هناك حركة واسعة في تشغيل الشباب في عملية تشجير لبعض المناطق الصحراوية.. وحالياً بعض الهيئات تجند الشباب لخدمة المناطق العشوائية. أو لخدمة المعوقين علي اختلاف نوعياتهم. من صم وبكم. ومكفوفين. وأصحاب إعاقة عضوية. والاهتمام بهم من كل ناحية.. كذلك تدريب الشباب علي محو الأمية في بعض المناطق كالريف والأحياء الشعبية. *
*والبعض يعمل في ميدان الافتقاد. والبحث عن الشباب الضائع. وفي خدمة الذين ليس لهم أحد يذكرهم*​



*الفراغ العاطفي *




*الفراغ العاطفي قد يوجد عند الصغار وعند الكبار. *
*الفراغ العاطفي عند الصغار: هو عدم إشباع عواطفهم من نحو والديهم واخوتهم وأقربائهم وأصحابهم. ومن مظاهر هذا الفراغ وجود ابن وحيد ليس له أخ يسليه لذلك فأنا انبه دائماً إلي خطورة الاكتفاء بولادة طفل واحد فيجب مراعاة شعور الابن من حيث وجود أخ أو اخت له: يلعبان معا ويتحدثان معا ويتسامران معا ويتشاجران معا ثم يصطلحان في نفس الوقت.. *


*((ان الأطفال ان لم تشبع عواطفهم داخل بيوتهم يتعرضون إلي خطورة اشباع العاطفة خارج البيت مما لا تضمن نتائجه))*​


*قد يحدث ذلك إما لعدم اهتمام الوالدين بهذا الجانب العاطفي في حياة أبنائهم أو ظنهم ان الطفل حينما يكبر بعض الشيء لايحتاج إلي الإشباع العاطفي كما كان في طفولته الأولي وهذا خطأ واضح فأبناؤكم يحتاجون إلي العاطفة مهما كبروا.. انما تتنوع هذه العاطفة في كيفيتها وفي درجتها حسب نوع السن ونوع النضوج العاطفي ونوع الاحتياج.*​



*وقد لايهتم الوالدان باشباع عاطفة أبنائهم بسبب انشغالهم *



*الأب بسبب انشغاله طول اليوم في العمل لكسب المال أو الشهرة حتي إذا رجع إلي البيت يكون منهكا وغير متفرغ لتدليل أولاده أو يرجع لمجرد حفظ الضبط والربط في محيط البيت فينتهر ويعاقب ويفقد مشاعره كأب ليحتفظ بمسئوليته وهيبته كرب اسرة! كذلك إذا كانت الأم من النساء العاملات وتنشغل عن أطفالها وتتركهم إلي عناية المربيات وقد حرموا من عواطف الأمومة. *



*صدقوني ان الاشباع العاطفي يحتاج إليه بعض الكبار أيضاً *​


*من هذا النوع المسنون والمسنات ممن ننشيء لهم بيوتا لرعايتهم بعد وفاة أحد الزوجين وتعيين الأولاد في وظائف ف بلاد بعيدة أو تزوجهم وتفضيلهم أن يحيوا وحدهم. أو بسبب الهجرة وهكذا يبقي الكبار يعانون الوحدة. وليسوا فقط يحتاجون إلي الرعاية. بل أيضاً إلي ملء الفراغ العاطفي.. نفس العاطفة تحتاجها الأرامل ممن فقدوا شريك الحياة رجالاً أو نساءً. ويحتاج إليها الذين احيلوا إلي المعاش. وفقدوا ماكان يقدم لهم من كلمات طيبة أثناء عملهم. وكذلك من كانوا في مركز له سلطة وخرجوا منه. *


*إشباع الروح والفكر *​


*هناك من يشبعون أنفسهم عن طريق العقل والفكر. كبعض العلماء وأساتذة الجامعات الذين* *يتفرغون للدراسة والبحث والإنتاج العلمي ويجدون في ذلك ما يشبع نفوسهم ويرضي مشاعرهم. **والبعض يشبع عاطفته بمحبة الله ومن هذا الاشباع قال القديس اوغسطينوس في صلاته إلي الله "سيظل قلبي قلقا إلي أن يجد راحته فيك" علي أن البعض يشبعون عواطفهم بمحبة الذات والتمركز حولها مما يسميه علماء النفس بالنرجسية. إذ يعبدون ذواتهم. *​



*وهناك أشخاص عندهم فراغ في الفكر اذ ليست لهم قدرة علي التفكير العميق*


*وليس لهم سوي تفكير سطحي وأحيانا لا يفكرون علي الإطلاق تفكيرا يشبعهم. وليست لهم قدرة علي التأمل. وبالتالي ليست لهم أهداف كبيرة في حياتهم. فهم يعيشون علي هامش الحياة. وحياتهم عبارة عن فراغ*. ​


*ربنا يملئ حياتنامن كل نعمة ويجعلنا نستغل وقتنا في عمل الخير*
*له كل مجد وكرامة من الأن والى الابد امين*​


*(سامحوني العظة دي طويلة لكن اعتقد انها مهمة ومفيدة للجميع)*​


----------

